# A question for all you roadies!



## 37fleetwood (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, I was minding my own business, walking through the local thrift shop when I spotted this petite little road bike. I walked up to it and picked it up and it was around 19-20 pounds which caught my attention. I looked closer and noticed that it had Campy Record hubs with lace-ups. the rest of the components are Suntour Superbe-Pro. it has a Dura-Ace seat post and 105 brake levers with Dia Compe AGC (Aero Gran Compe) brakes. oddly they must have had some inkling something was up because in a world of $20.00 bikes they had this one priced at $95.00. well I himmed and hawed and finally I took the plunge and bought it. I got it 30% off and the total with tax was around $72.00 it turns out to be an all aluminun Vitus 979 about 48cm tall. its part polished aluminum and part anodized a dark Purple almost black (maybe it is supposed to be black). it's in great shape except the tires are shot which is a shame because I wanted to ride it a little. it is kinda sad because I'm 6'1" and the thing is way too small for me. it is probably the nicest road bike I have owned. I have a 59cm 1987 UniVega Gran Rallye with all 600 stuff which I love so I'm not exactly looking to keep this new one. so what do I do with this thing? I am thinking about parting it out but my old bike instincts scream no. I also am thinking about selling it but do I dump it on ebay or try to find it a good home? how much is this thing worth? what should I ask? I know the wheels are worth more than I paid for the bike. I could really use this winfall right about now. I'll post a photo soon so you guys can see it. let me know what you think.
thanx.
Scott
P.S. some of the web sites say that "Vitus" is french for "wet Noodle"


----------



## yooper (Sep 13, 2006)

Once you post a pic I can run it by a guy I know here who is cray about Campy stuff. I'll see what he can come up with for value. Sweet find!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 14, 2006)

here it is:


----------



## MartyW (Sep 14, 2006)

*Good Score*

Scott, nice find. I don't think that I would worry to much about parting it out it sounds like it was pieced together from a lot of differant groups so it would'nt be like stripping an old survivor. But, thats just my opinion


----------



## JOEL (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice bike. I've picked up several nice ones in the thrift stores lately at good prices. That one would likely Ebay for a good price. Nice frame and components. Be sure to list the frame dimensions.


----------

